

DreamHost completely down? - pmichaud
http://www.dreamhost.com

======
pmichaud
I was just working on some things, and my FTP disconnected. I pinged the VPS,
it was gone, my control panel is gone, and even the main dreamhost.com site is
down. Am I going nuts here?

~~~
charliepark
Mine are down, too. FWIW.

~~~
kingkool68
Dreamhost says its nap time.

------
bigbadbandan
well they changed the status page to BRB, what a great message... How about
when I pay them the next time, I put in BRB on my credit card..

------
diamondTearz7
It looks like it even the main site and the status site are down.

~~~
nightmarehost
I was under the impression they kept the dreamhoststatus site hosted
elsewhere. Did the entire state of CA blow up or what?

~~~
pmichaud
My thoughts exactly.

------
bigbadbandan
and now twitter <http://twitter.com/dhstatus>

------
nightmarehost
HORROR OF HORRORS! Been with them for 5 years... it's never been as bad as
this year. Unacceptable!!!

------
bigbadbandan
big surprise, they should change the name to Downhost...hahha

------
nightmarehost
lol ..... dreamhoststatus page says: BRB

